# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Forgetting to Reality Check? Easy Solution.

## JP

I always have problems remembering to perform a simple reality check whether it be plugging my nose for two seconds or attempting to put my finger through my palm. After racking my brain thinking of ways to increase my remembrance I came up with a simple solution that translates very well into dreams. Anytime that I saw a red car pass by me I would perform a reality check, anytime that I saw a bird in the sky I would perform a reality check, and anytime that I saw someone walking down a street I would perform a reality check. My dreams are a lot like reality, I see everything in my dreams that I would see in reality. That being true, it is incredibly easy to identify these objects or people in my dreams and immediately identify them with a reality check. 

The more objects you identify a reality check with the easier it will be to reality check within a dream. Pick several different objects and reality check anytime you see them, simple as that. Try to make sure the objects or beings are somewhat diverse so you have a large spectrum to choose from. Try picking something you always see in a dream and then identify it with a reality check.

 Pick an object or objects you see frequently in dreams and reality! Anytime you see that object perform a reality check!
With this method I can guarantee you your success rate will be much higher. The human mind is set up to create connections, links, and associations. Think of the tests psychiatrists use such as the ink blots or word associations. Think of this as a test, anytime you see your particular object or objects reality check! I'm not entirely sure if this is a new method, I just felt like sharing it with those who shared my problem. I am not in the business of creating controversy so please do not heckle me if this has been done before.

----------


## ShinodaCM

Isn't this the entire concept of dream signs? Take something you see a lot in your dreams and do reality checks when you see them? Or am I missing something?

----------


## JP

A dream sign is something you see frequently (which can be completely random) in a dream to identify that you are in fact dreaming. This is a simple guide if you will to help people create their own dream signs outside of dreams and then associate them in their dreams to identify that they are dreaming. It is essentially creating your own dream sign.

----------


## SadRobot

This sounds very interesting. I've been having trouble, recently, performing reality checks in my dreams and recognizing dream signs. I tried the method where you randomly perform simple reality checks throughout the day, letting your mind get accustomed to the process. The thing is, I never could remember to do the reality checks enough during the day. I tried setting an alarm for every hour, but that got annoying fast. My days are pretty busy and rather stressful, so I tend to not think about lucid dreaming and reality checks as much as I should. I think this method will help me remember to do my reality checks more often and help stimulate my dream signs. Thanks!

----------


## JP

> This sounds very interesting. I've been having trouble, recently, performing reality checks in my dreams and recognizing dream signs. I tried the method where you randomly perform simple reality checks throughout the day, letting your mind get accustomed to the process. The thing is, I never could remember to do the reality checks enough during the day. I tried setting an alarm for every hour, but that got annoying fast. My days are pretty busy and rather stressful, so I tend to not think about lucid dreaming and reality checks as much as I should. I think this method will help me remember to do my reality checks more often and help stimulate my dream signs. Thanks!



Glad I could help! Remember to make your dream sign or dream signs unique but something you see often.

----------


## DarthDallas

ah but now the question is how do you remember to do a reality check when you see a red car bird or someone walking down the street!  :Oh noes:

----------


## JP

I find it easier to remember things when I associate one thing with another. When you can associate reality checking with an object after a day or so of practice the first thing you will think of when you see that object is to reality check, this will thus make reality checking and lucid dreaming easier. At first it may seem difficult but after a while you will literally be programmed to perform reality checks.

----------


## DarthDallas

i like the system. I wonder if its more efficient to associate with objects like you say or try and remember to do it on your own? like just as time goes by remember to do them? I wonder

----------


## JP

That's what you are pretty much striving for when attempting this.

----------


## deepsleep

Thanks for sharing, I can use this actually. I dream about guns a lot! Will do an RC every time anything related to a gun happens in waking life.

----------


## JP

> Thanks for sharing, I can use this actually. I dream about guns a lot! Will do an RC every time anything related to a gun happens in waking life.



Cool, glad I could help. If you need help with anything feel free to ask!

----------


## Cethulsus

Haha, you're a genius man! Best idea I've heard about lucid dreaming in a while.

----------


## JP

Thanks, glad I could help  :smiley:

----------


## SilentRaptor

Thanks man I will try this, my dream recall is ridiculous as in I remember everything from the color of a DC's shirt to the exact dialog they say word by word...and when I read my DJ it pisses me off the countless times I could have made a reality check and have LOTS of lucid dreams.

----------


## JP

> Thanks man I will try this, my dream recall is ridiculous as in I remember everything from the color of a DC's shirt to the exact dialog they say word by word...and when I read my DJ it pisses me off the countless times I could have made a reality check and have LOTS of lucid dreams.



No problem, I couldn't imagine having such an expanded dream recall. It would be nice at times and frustrating at others. Glad I could help.





> Thanks I will try this. Reality checks are my one weakness in having lucid dreams even though my dream recall is good.
> 
> Would it be helpful if i performed a reality check everytime a stop talking to someone in my family? I see members of my family in my dreams a lot.



That sounds like a great idea, the more frequently you see them and perform reality checks the larger chance of performing a reality check in a dream when you see them. Definitely go for it.

----------


## MAXX

I to will try doing this. I have a hell of a time trying to remembering to do the RC's. The red car idea is good because I'm on the road everyday. I hope this helps, I'll let you know how I make out.

----------


## Suicideking

thanks for the advice, i have dreams every night(kinda a blessing and a curse) and they all seem so normal that when i wake up i still feel like they werent all that weird, so connecting everyday things like u said will help a ton. I will definitely try ur method. You have had over 50k LDs so i thinks it should work.

----------


## Lynn

Like everybody that is living, I have dreams every night.  ::D:  
Anyway, The talking to a family member is an awesome idea! I should do that.

----------


## Suicideking

I have dream recall every night, u know what I mean.

----------


## JP

Glad I could help guys, keep me updated on how you do.

----------


## Laretta

This is a helpful one, I'm a bit lazy doing RC's during the day (forgetfulness...  :Sad:  ) In the main topic I've talked about my most recurring dreamsigns but I have some that could be a bit hard to associate them in Waking Life and in the Dream (most of my dreamsigns only appear in my dreams - our old house, primary school etc... This makes my RCs a bit hard to perform in Waking Life). The only sign that appear in WL and in my Dreams, is water  :Oh noes:

----------


## 13en

I think most the problem with reality checks is the strong intention one needs...I usually get lax with how much focus I put into them.  What sort of procedure do you guys use within every reality check?  Do you find yourself slowly getting lazier and lazier with each reality check?  Any feedback would be appreciated.

----------


## JP

It's become second nature to me, once you do it for so long you don't question it or get lazy. Just keep doing them and eventually you will feel the same.

----------


## Lorgarn

Perhaps a tip from the unskilled...
I mostly forget reality checks during the day. What I did, and what seams to pay of is doing it bit by bit.
I started with exactly one thing: Doing a reality check, whenever i go to the bathroom. This has several benefits:
1. It is ONE SINGLE THING. It is easy to condition yourself to do this.
2. Your are almost ever allone there. You can check if the light works correctly, test if jumping is normal or even test if you can push your hand through a wall with no one noticing.
3. There is a mirror there in most cases.

It took me 2 days but now I do reality checks whenever I enter the bathroom automatically. Next I will try to focus on doing a reality check whenever I see something strange. When this is working, I think of another thing, and after that I might even have identified  a dream sign. Perhaps this is an approach to not forgetting reality checks during the day.

Regards
Lorgarn

----------


## JP

Yeah that sounds great, we are ultimately trying to program ourselves to reality check.

----------

